# Metaaaaaalllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi party people. As of late I have been making my way through the Kreator collection. It sends chills, and even a doddering festerer like me, wants to go a bit faster. Cannibal Corpse, and Cradle of filth next me thinks. For some, music is just for the background, whereas I can't imagine not having it in my life. Thanks for reading this pointless musing, and if it inspires just one person to get the tunes going, then I'm happy.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Napalm death


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here mate. Listen to music 24/ 7 couldn't live without it:thumb:
Robert Hood at the moment.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw Napalm Death in '05 mate. It was in a small room in Brum. Pretty intense to say the least. I'm not so into festivals anymore, I prefer an old dingy dark pit with sweaty festerers throwing me about.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:lol:

I used to be a proper metal head

Not so much these days though


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It has to be the right gig now to get my attention. I have mellowed a bit, but the right solo still sends chills. Tornado of souls springs to mind. I mainly love metal, but as long as it's got feeling and emotion and isn't on radio 1, who seem hell bent on playing stuff that sounds like a Gorilla mating with garden furniture, it will get my attention.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love metal music


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been a massive metal fan since I was about 9 years old and I'm now 32.

Started with bands like Aerosmith, ZZ Top, Thin Lizzy and then soon moved onto Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Anthrax, Metallica, Pantera, Sepultura etc. Parents thought it was a phase but never minded and it just never changed.

Have loved most of the genres from death metal to black metal to even nu-metal, thrash, glam rock. I love some guilty pleasures and some classics.

Talking of guilty pleasures, remember this lot from the Eurovision song contest? I was listening to them prior to it and recently bought their 2013 album....Lordi!!






I shouldn't like them as much as I do!!


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

When you grow up you`ll turn to Jazz, but i still Luv Sabbath, try Weather report, jazz rock, and ya nearly a jazz nut.

Hightide - Death warmed up was big fav.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone heard of Manowar? I'm a fan of rock/metal sort of stuff but an old friend and his brother and sister were into them around the time we left school. They're quite tongue in cheek, but cool.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soulfly :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I've heard of Man O' War. Kind of Spinal Tap with talent. And Soulfly are very good, but I prefer Cavalera in Sepultura.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

President Swirl said:


> Yes, I've heard of Man O' War. Kind of Spinal Tap with talent. And Soulfly are very good, but I prefer Cavalera in Sepultura.


Yeah he's mint. Some effort in those dreadlocks of his :lol:


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

dissection
rotting christ 
limbonic art
check them out if you didnt already


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

mally said:


> Anyone heard of Manowar? I'm a fan of rock/metal sort of stuff but an old friend and his brother and sister were into them around the time we left school. They're quite tongue in cheek, but cool.


Another guilty pleasure of mine but loved them for years and as said, a huge talent just mega mega cheesy!!! haha

Soulfly are brilliant, although I remember buying Sepultura's Roots album in 1996 when I was at school and being gutted hearing they'd split. First Soulfly album came along not that long after and once again I was hooked.

Another funny but heavy band are the Arnie inspired metallers, Austrian Death Machine. Well worth a look.


----------

